# Iced Teas



## JM

It's getting hot up here...so I made up some Rooibos iceded tea with mint (no sugar).

What are some of your favorite recipes?


----------



## Idelette

I _LOVE_ mint iced tea during the summer! I use Bigelow Plantation Mint...it is the best mint tea that I've found....and I don't use sugar either! It is so refreshing on a hot summer day.....


----------



## Marrow Man

I'm partial to Snapple's Raspberry Ice Tea.


----------



## historyb

I put four Lipton tea bags into a gallon of water and let the sun cook it, add some sugar (or equal) and it is the best


----------



## OPC'n

Just plain old tea with lots of sugar. Bring to a boil 5 tea bags let it sit for awhile then add it to a 1/2 gallon of water and 1 cup of sugar. Really, I don't drink it but my southern family loves it!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Marrow Man said:


> I'm partial to Snapple's Raspberry Ice Tea.



Made from the best stuff on Earth...


----------



## Marrow Man

TranZ4MR said:


> Just plain old tea with lots of sugar. Bring to a boil 5 tea bags let it sit for awhile then add it to a 1/2 gallon of water and 1 cup of sugar. Really, I don't drink it but my southern family loves it!



Somebody taught you well...

My mom used to make it (still does I guess) with sugar and saccharine. Boy, is that stuff sweet!


----------



## OPC'n

Marrow Man said:


> TranZ4MR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just plain old tea with lots of sugar. Bring to a boil 5 tea bags let it sit for awhile then add it to a 1/2 gallon of water and 1 cup of sugar. Really, I don't drink it but my southern family loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody taught you well...
> 
> My mom used to make it (still does I guess) with sugar and saccharine. Boy, is that stuff sweet!
Click to expand...


 Yeah, my mom has calm down with her sugar too! Use to knock the socks off the northerners!


----------



## JM

Recipe 234462 --- Snapple Iced Tea (Lemon Flavor), Top Secret Recipe: Beverages Drinks Low Calorie Fat Free Diet Vegan Vegetarian Citrus


----------



## puritanpilgrim

I thought this thread might be about a rapper.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

That would be labeled _Ice-T_


----------



## LawrenceU

Water, tea, sugar. Pour over ice. If you use mint crush fresh leaf drop it in the glass prior to the ice.


----------



## jwithnell

I discovered passion fruit ice tea a few summers ago and like its natural sweetness. Then I went back down to Georgia this spring and totally reverted to sweet tea: 4 Lucerne ice tea bags, 1 cup+ sugar, 1 gallon water. Don't bother to remove the tea bags -- just stick the whole pitcher in the fridge after it cools.


----------



## Marrow Man

In Georgia, you need a cup of sugar per _half_ gallon of ice tea.


----------



## jwithnell

Um, that's what the plus was for.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

One of my favorites is Long Island Iced Tea.


----------



## JML

Personally, to a Southerner like me (born and raised in Alabama), tea without sugar is nothing more than dirty water. I don't see how you guys drink it without sugar.  Oh well, everybody has their own tastes. I am glad you enjoy it.


----------



## kvanlaan

Spent four years in Oklahoma. "Tea" is always iced. You need to ask for "hot tea" to get it English style.

Rooibos; very nice.


----------



## Marrow Man

Gomarus said:


> One of my favorites is Long Island Iced Tea.



Please not this is coming from a Baptist. 

J/K, my friend. It reminds me of the time I went to an Applebee's with my mom and aunt. We sat down and my aunt saw that they had a special of LIIT. Being from the south, she of course wanted an iced tea with her meal. I had to explain to her that this wasn't the standard iced tea.


----------



## JM

sweet basil and mint iced tea

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Mint-Ice-Cubes/Detail.aspx


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

Vanilla Iced Tea.

I take some Lipton powdered tea and put a bit f vanilla ice cream in it to allow it to melt over night. Very good.


----------



## Knoxienne

I love Arizona Green Tea that comes in the big jug or the cans. Delicious! 

I don't know if Stash is still out there, but they have a Moroccan Mint tea that's to die for and is great for iced tea. 

I also like Crystal Lite's Peach Ice Tea and Green Tea with Raspberry. Their regular iced tea is great too.

And I love Snapple. Haven't had it in awhile, but it's great.


----------



## LawrenceU

Luizianne or Tetley for me, thank you. I'm a simple man.


----------



## MarieP

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm partial to Snapple's Raspberry Ice Tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made from the best stuff on Earth...
Click to expand...




I am really enjoying the peach iced tea from Heine brothers, a local coffee shop. Rooibos is great as well! And orange spice!


I don't recommend the fruit teas from Arby's (even though blackberry tea just sounds like it should be sooo good). It costs $2 for a medium sized cup that's half-full of ice!


----------



## he beholds

My friend learned a sweet tea recipe from when she lived in Georgia, it calls for baking soda. Marrow Man, is that standard Georgian fare?


----------



## historyb

I have one more tea I like and that is the little packets mixed with/in water bottles. Not as good as homemade, but it does good in a pinch


----------



## jwithnell

> My friend learned a sweet tea recipe from when she lived in Georgia, it calls for baking soda. Marrow Man, is that standard Georgian fare


Baking soda? That's for buttermilk biscuits, honey.
Opps, you weren't talking to me, but I did do most of my growing up in the peach state.


----------



## JM

I've seen "a pinch of baking soda" listed in a iced tea recipes.


----------



## Edward

he beholds said:


> My friend learned a sweet tea recipe from when she lived in Georgia, it calls for baking soda. Marrow Man, is that standard Georgian fare?



Was someone playing a joke on her? 

Water, sugar, tea.


----------



## CatherineL

Baking soda?!? Seriously? Hrm. I grew up in GA and never heard of that. But you never know with those little southern ladies. They're crazy when it comes that stuff. 

I run into a lot of people up north (well, where I live in MD which I would consider "north") who don't like iced tea because they find it bitter, even sweet tea. This is caused from tea that didn't get iced down quick enough. My recipe:

Boil 2 quarts of water in a saucepan. Steep 3 "family" sized tea bags (Luzianne is my favorite) for 3 minutes. To a one gallon pitcher (that has a closeable top - tea left in an open container gets funky quick) add anywhere from 1/4 cup (for slightly sweet tea) up 2 cups (for my mom's "ouch-now-my-teeth-hurt" tea). Pour the steeped tea over the sugar, mix. Add ice until you've filled up the container. This ices it down really quick so you have a crisp, fresh taste. Add a bit of water if you don't have enough ice. Throw in some lemon juice or mint if you're so inclined. Store it closed in the fridge. Enjoy!


----------

